# T(h)ree Monkeys



## NEP (Apr 28, 2010)

My latest stumpjob:

3 Monkeys in a Birch.

















I love my chainsaws :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Apr 28, 2010)

That is very nice!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 28, 2010)

nice work


----------



## lumberjackchef (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow! Nice job. How tall is that tree and what did you use for scaffolding?


----------



## dancan (Apr 29, 2010)

Now That's Cool !


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Apr 29, 2010)

Cool , nice job! Thats alot of work.


----------



## NEP (Apr 30, 2010)

lumberjackchef said:


> Wow! Nice job. How tall is that tree and what did you use for scaffolding?



The tree is 4,5 meters high and here is some pictures of my scaffolding in use on some other stumpjobs:


----------

